# 2.5 gal nano



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Started a new small tank for fun. I wanted to practice some aquascaping and utilize some of my smaller plants...

Specs:

2.5 gal glass aquarium, not planted yet still have to put a light together and take apart the 3 gal.

I'll probably only keep shrimp in here. Not sure what yet. either snowball, or the blue neocardinia.

ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II (bacter100, tourmaline bc, clear super)

Hardscape:

wood, slate chips....

plants: (proposed)

hydrocotyle verticillata
windelov fern
crypt parva
dwarf hairgrass
anubias nana petite
willow moss


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

dude that is going to be sweet. I wanted rocks like that for my tank but I couldn't find any. Im still looking.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

flat rocks arnt hard to find,,, i got some there just to big for my 75g lol


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah, these are just slate chips I bought at a landscape supply. Like $15 for a 5 gal bucket or 2, can't remember.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

heres a proposed layout of the plants.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

now to fill it.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey man that looks good so far....I can appreciate the step by step photos
Are you including the fill as well? Im curious to see the sediment etc in the water and the timeline until it clears up.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

I filled it last night after planting it. I hit a snag when the sticks floated and also the sticks w/ moss on them. I had to stop and re-tie the moss to rocks. I left the other sticks out, they'll never sink unless I soak them for a while. I may still put some in later.

Actually there's not cloudyness believe it or not. I used an airline and a bucket above to siphon water into the tank to fill it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's an update from 7-29-08


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

looks good i like it. what kiind of shrimp are you thinking about? lights/co2?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have snowball shrimp and green shrimp currently. Both have multiplied. I intend to get as many out as I can and sell them off.

Lights are 2x 13 spiral pc's

No co2, only occasional drops of excel.

oh and I added subwassertang and elatine triandra to the foreground.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

haven't updated this for you guys yet...

changed the light to a coralife mini 2x 9w 6700K and daylight bulb

as of 9-16-08




























And the shrimps


----------

